# Paint Shaver Pro reviews/tips



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I searched through previous threads and found some good general info on paint shavers, but was wondering if anyone had any new thoughts or tips on use of this system. I am considering buying the 8 amp combo kit. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If you place fingers in the wrong spot kiss them good bye. I'm not kidding. One of our guys got bit and damn near lost his thumb.

What I did was sat home and messed with the adjusters. There are 2, 1 for clap bottoms, 1 for clap faces. I got used to where they were located and also gave me time to kind of hold it and get a feel for it with out turning it on.

When first starting out I would adjust the heads just below the face of the shaver, slow small adjustments from there. You don't want to start out with the heads adjusted wrong, most times a power sand helps remove the mistake.

Power sand every clap after shaving. This will eliminate swirls, shallow gouges (which will happen).

Set all nails either before you start the shaver up, or as you go before shaving check for nail heads. These hurt if shot at you plus it ruins the heads. Carbide blades can't take many nail heads, the diamond tips can take a few.

Always turn the shaver off when climbing up or down ladders.

Again be aware of hand placement while the shaver is turned on,.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> If you place fingers in the wrong spot kiss them good bye. I'm not kidding. One of our guys got bit and damn near lost his thumb.
> 
> What I did was sat home and messed with the adjusters. There are 2, 1 for clap bottoms, 1 for clap faces. I got used to where they were located and also gave me time to kind of hold it and get a feel for it with out turning it on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply, I appreciate the advice. So as you use it, do you go over as far as you can comfortably reach on face, then stop and adjust to switch to the bottom of clap?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Make sure you charge big bucks shaving then sanding clean up it adds up...


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I reckon its one of the best tools for paint removal. I have been using mine for a few years and its wonderful. The only downside is to make sure you have a good vacuum attachment and dust encapsulation. It can make a mess easily and contaminate the homeowners garden soil.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Where online can you order one??i don't think any stores here sell it locally


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Brian C said:


> I reckon its one of the best tools for paint removal. I have been using mine for a few years and its wonderful. The only downside is to make sure you have a good vacuum attachment and dust encapsulation. It can make a mess easily and contaminate the homeowners garden soil.


I've got the dustless technologies hepa vac, I think its supposed to work well with it from what i have read. Do you use festool?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Where online can you order one??i don't think any stores here sell it locally


https://paintshaver.com/store/?model_number=10598

I also saw them new on ebay in the kits. Didnt see them on amazon though.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

i use festool dust extraction but you still get a small amount of dust that drops onto the ground. You need to be very particular with your tarps.


----------

